# [Solved] Radeon HD4550 : screen troubles with radeon driver

## _trick

Dear Gentoo/Kernel/Radeon/Xorg experts,

I have an "old" AMD Radeon HD4550 graphic card (SAPPHIRE HD 4550 512MB DDR3 PCI-E) and until recently I was using the proprietary fglrx AMD driver, for support reasons, I decided to switch to the open source radeon driver.

After many configuration tries and tweaks, I still have the same problem with the display, it's showing scramble parts (often by lines across the screen and for some icons, or menu I open) and at some point the screen goes black for a while and comes back.

Here's a screenshot : http://imagik.fr/view-rl/109684

For the migration, I used the radeon page from Gentoo wiki but also the wiki from Archlinux and several pages from Freedesktop.

In case one version of library was faulty, I have also looked bugs pages without luck.

I tried one day to boot with an old Ubuntu liveCD (2011), and from what I saw the radeon driver was used without problem, Xorg.log was giving roughly the same output as mine.

I believe there's something missing in the kernel or an option to add in the booting process...Can't figure what.

I guess at least I know the card is not faulty.

So my next move is to compare my configuration with a live CD, but that's kind of boring and I don't really know how to extract the information I need.

Anyway if you read all of this and have an idea I would appreciate it !

Here's the state of my system :

My card is a Radeon HD4550 :

```

lspci|grep 4550

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]

```

I'm using a 3.12.20-gentoo kernel

```

uname -a

Linux localhost 3.12.20-gentoo #3 SMP Sun Jun 8 09:44:18 CEST 2014 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

I prefer the built-in solution (instead of the module, but I tried with the module and the problem remains the same).

I installed x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20140204 for the extra firmware in the kernel.

My kernel config for the radeon driver :

```

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

....

#

# Processor type and features

# 

CONFIG_MTRR=y

...

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

...

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV710_smc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

```

I still use grub 1 and the following options for the radeon driver :

```

# Booting GNU/Linux

title GNU/linux Gentoo AMD64 3.12.20

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-x86_64-3.12.20 root=/dev/sda6 radeon.pcie-gen2=0 radeon.gartsize=512 radeon.agpmode=-1 radeon.modeset=1

```

When I boot into terminal (no X launched), I don't have any error message in dmesg :

```

[    0.524420] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.524620] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.525147] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV710 0x1002:0x9540 0x174B:0xE970).

[    0.525417] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFDBE0000

[    0.525564] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    0.527645] ATOM BIOS: 11x

[    0.527827] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF (512M used)

[    0.528118] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000020000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

[    0.528374] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

[    0.528520] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    0.528715] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 2021882 kiB

[    0.528862] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    0.529023] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    0.529191] [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.529336] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.529494] [drm] Loading RV710 Microcode

[    0.529761] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    0.534282] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[    0.534472] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    0.534620] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc00

[    0.534875] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc0c

[    0.536144] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001019c598

[    0.536400] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.536545] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.536715] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.536730] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    0.536906] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.583350] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.583551] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.779893] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.780054] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    0.780327] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.780490] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.941076] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    0.942152] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    0.942300] [drm] Connector 0:

[    0.942446] [drm]   VGA-1

[    0.945542] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[    0.945798] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.945944] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    0.946118] [drm] Connector 1:

[    0.946265] [drm]   DIN-1

[    0.946411] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.946557] [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    0.946703] [drm] Connector 2:

[    0.946849] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[    0.946995] [drm]   HPD4

[    0.947155] [drm]   DDC: 0x7f10 0x7f10 0x7f14 0x7f14 0x7f18 0x7f18 0x7f1c 0x7f1c

[    0.947409] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.947555] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    0.947701] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    0.947868] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    0.948109] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    0.997655] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD035E000

[    0.997800] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    0.997945] [drm] size 9216000

[    0.998105] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    0.998249] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    0.998503] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.231161] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x75

[    1.243183] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.243239] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.243291] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.34.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

I installed the following libraries (with use of VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon") :

x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.99.903

media-libs/mesa-10.2.2

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508

sys-apps/dbus-1.8.6

x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.1.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-modesetting-0.8.1

x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16

x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0

virtual/opengl-7.0-r1

I launched X under root, no desktop environment defined and no xorg.conf and I have the same problem.

So I believe it is not coming from permissions (I still checked for my user anyway), DE or xorg.conf.

Though I tried to force some options on/off in xorg.conf (for example, here with EXA, but I tried with glamor and a mix of the other options) :

```

Section "Device"

# radeon dans noyau RV710

        Identifier "radeon"

        Driver  "radeon"

        VendorName "SAPPHIRE"

        BoardName "HD4550"

#       BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option "NoAccel"        "on"

        Option "RenderAccel"    "on"

        Option "ColorTiling"    "off"

        Option "ColorTiling2D"  "on"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "off"

#       Option "AccelDFS"       "Disable"

        Option "AccelMethod"    "EXA"

        Option "EXAVSync"       "on"

        Option "EXAPixmaps"     "on"

#       Option "DynamicClocks"  "Disable"

#       Option "MergedFB"       "Disable"

#       Option "backingstore"   "off"

#       Option "SwapbuffersWait"        "0"

#       Option "IgnoreEDID"     "Disable"

#       Option "DRI"            "Enable"

#       Option "DisplayPriority" "AUTO"

EndSection

```

The output of Xorg.log doesn't show anything stange :

```

...

[    24.384] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    24.384] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    24.384] (II) Loader magic: 0x806c60

[    24.384] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    24.384]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    24.384]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[    24.384]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    24.384]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    24.384] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    24.386] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9540:174b:e970 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdbe0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    24.386] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[    24.386] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    24.386] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    24.386] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    24.476] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    24.913] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.913]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 0.6.0

[    24.913]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    24.913] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    24.913] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    24.958] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.958]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.958]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    24.958] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    24.958] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    24.958] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    24.958] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    24.958] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    24.958] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    24.958] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    24.958] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    25.000] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    25.009] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.009]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 7.3.0

[    25.009]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    25.009]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    25.009] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    25.009] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    25.045] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.045]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 7.3.0

[    25.045]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    25.045]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    25.045] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    25.046] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    25.097] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.097]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 0.8.1

[    25.097]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    25.097]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

...

[    25.151] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

...

[    25.158] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    25.158] (--) using VT number 7

[    25.179] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    25.179] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    25.179] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    25.179] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    25.179] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    25.179] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    25.179] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    25.179] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    25.179] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4550" (ChipID = 0x9540)

[    25.179] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    25.179] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    25.179] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    25.179] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    25.179] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    25.179] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    25.193] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.193]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 2.6.0

[    25.193]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    25.193] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    25.193] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[    25.193] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    25.193] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    25.207] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[    25.219] (II) RADEON(0): Output DIN has no monitor section

[    25.251] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    25.265] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    25.277] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DIN

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 76f6  Serial#: 4866

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2007  Week: 29

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 33

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.653 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.607

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 72  vid: 35969

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  519 x 324 mm

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: BenQ 241VW

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0009d1f67602130000

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    1d11010380342178ea5ad5a7564b9b24

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    135054bdef80714f81908180818ca940

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    b30001010101283c80a070b023403020

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    360007442100001ed50980a0205e6310

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    10605208782d1100001a000000fd0038

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    4c1e5311000a202020202020000000fc

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0):    0042656e512032343156570a2020002d

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-0

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync +vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x76.0  141.81  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1070 -hsync +vsync (81.3 kHz)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x72.0  132.84  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1067 -hsync +vsync (76.9 kHz)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[    25.309] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"x70.1   25.17  640 656 752 800  350 387 389 449 +hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Output DIN disconnected

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1920x1200

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdee000 vram size: s:20000000 visible:1f6f6000

[    25.310] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    25.310] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    25.310] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    25.310] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    25.310] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    25.323] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    25.323]    compiled for 1.15.99.903, module version = 1.0.0

[    25.323]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    25.323] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    25.323] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    25.323] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    25.323] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    25.323] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    25.323] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    25.324] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    25.324] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    25.324] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    25.324] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 9000K

[    25.324] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 455400K

[    25.325] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

[    25.325] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    25.325] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    25.325] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    25.325] (II)         Solid

[    25.325] (II)         Copy

[    25.325] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    25.325] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    25.325] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    25.325] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    25.325] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    25.325] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    25.326] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    25.326] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    25.326] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    25.326] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    25.326] (--) RandR disabled

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    26.520] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    26.521] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[    26.521] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    26.539] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

```

Even with the display unusable I still did get a glxinfo, and the results look ok :

```

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

....

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 10.2.0-rc5

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

```

Last but not least, after the screen went black, I gather the errors from Xorg.log and dmesg

```

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x42) [0x58f282]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x263) [0x570c03]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x50842) [0x450842]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f7156ef1000+0x68d4) [0x7f7156ef78d4]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x79137) [0x479137]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa2057) [0x4a2057]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f715e283000+0x382b0) [0x7f715e2bb2b0]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f715e366337]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f715f413258]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7f715f41559b]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f715a212000+0x27d1) [0x7f715a2147d1]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f715a212000+0x2814) [0x7f715a214814]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f715a420000+0x282e4) [0x7f715a4482e4]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x612b) [0x7f7159df512b]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x89ba) [0x7f7159df79ba]

(EE) 15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x11a7a) [0x7f7159e00a7a]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11a7aa) [0x51a7aa]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3825b) [0x43825b]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3bcf6) [0x43bcf6]

(EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3f96d) [0x43f96d]

(EE) 20: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f715e2a7bc5]

(EE) 21: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2aa91) [0x42aa91]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x42) [0x58f282]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x50842) [0x450842]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f7156ef1000+0x68d4) [0x7f7156ef78d4]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x79137) [0x479137]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa2057) [0x4a2057]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f715e283000+0x382b0) [0x7f715e2bb2b0]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f715e366337]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f715f413258]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7f715f41559b]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f715a212000+0x27d1) [0x7f715a2147d1]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1 (0x7f715a212000+0x2814) [0x7f715a214814]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (0x7f715a420000+0x282e4) [0x7f715a4482e4]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x612b) [0x7f7159df512b]

(EE) 13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x89ba) [0x7f7159df79ba]

(EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0x7f7159def000+0x11a7a) [0x7f7159e00a7a]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x11a7aa) [0x51a7aa]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3825b) [0x43825b]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3bcf6) [0x43bcf6]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3f96d) [0x43f96d]

(EE) 19: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f715e2a7bc5]

(EE) 20: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2aa91) [0x42aa91]

(EE) 

[   118.913] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 1024 to prevent dropped events.

[   118.915] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 181 dropped events.

[   118.915] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

```

```

[   97.705039] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[   97.705044] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x000000000000086f last fence id 0x000000000000085f)

[   97.727114] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Saved 537 dwords of commands on ring 0.

[   97.727127] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000008

[   97.727131] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA0003028

[   97.727134] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[   97.727138] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[   97.727141] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[   97.727145] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00010002

[   97.727148] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00020180

[   97.727151] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80038243

[   97.727155] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[   97.787615] radeon 0000:01:00.0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00004001

[   97.787670] radeon 0000:01:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100

[   97.789776] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0x00003028

[   97.789779] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[   97.789782] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[   97.789786] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[   97.789789] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

[   97.789792] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

[   97.789796] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

[   97.789799] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[   97.789806] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

[   97.807304] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[   97.807328] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   97.807332] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc00

[   97.807336] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc0c

[   97.808343] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001019c598

[   97.854472] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   97.854530] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   98.040717] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   98.040722] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[  108.040025] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  108.040029] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x0000000000000870 last fence id 0x000000000000085f)

[  108.040032] [drm:r600_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait failed (-35).

[  108.040036] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on GFX ring (-35).

[  108.040039] radeon 0000:01:00.0: ib ring test failed (-35).

[  108.062078] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000019

[  108.062081] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA23034A4

[  108.062085] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  108.062088] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[  108.062092] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x04000000

[  108.062095] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00010002

[  108.062098] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00008486

[  108.062102] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80818647

[  108.062105] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  108.112217] radeon 0000:01:00.0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007F6B

[  108.112272] radeon 0000:01:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100

[  108.114378] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0x00003028

[  108.114381] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  108.114385] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[  108.114388] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  108.114392] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

[  108.114395] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

[  108.114398] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

[  108.114402] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  108.114409] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

[  108.117554] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[  108.117578] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[  108.117582] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc00

[  108.117586] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc0c

[  108.118593] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001019c598

[  108.164722] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  108.164780] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  108.350974] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  108.350978] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[  108.351012] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[  108.351034] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  118.511036] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  118.511040] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x0000000000000004 last fence id 0x0000000000000002)

[  118.511043] [drm:uvd_v1_0_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait failed (-35).

[  118.511047] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 5 (-35).

[  188.171031] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  188.171037] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x00000000000010d0 last fence id 0x00000000000010cf)

[  188.193092] radeon 0000:01:00.0: Saved 425 dwords of commands on ring 0.

[  188.193102] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000008

[  188.193106] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA0003028

[  188.193109] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  188.193112] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200030C0

[  188.193115] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  188.193119] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00010002

[  188.193122] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00020180

[  188.193125] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80038243

[  188.193129] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  188.246843] radeon 0000:01:00.0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00004001

[  188.246898] radeon 0000:01:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100

[  188.249009] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0x00003028

[  188.249013] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  188.249016] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[  188.249020] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  188.249023] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

[  188.249026] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

[  188.249030] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

[  188.249033] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  188.249040] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

[  188.266524] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[  188.266548] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[  188.266552] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc00

[  188.266556] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc0c

[  188.267563] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001019c598

[  188.313690] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  188.313748] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  188.499936] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  188.499940] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[  198.499025] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  198.499029] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x00000000000010d1 last fence id 0x00000000000010cf)

[  198.499032] [drm:r600_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait failed (-35).

[  198.499035] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on GFX ring (-35).

[  198.499038] radeon 0000:01:00.0: ib ring test failed (-35).

[  198.521080] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000019

[  198.521083] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0xA20034A4

[  198.521087] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  198.521090] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[  198.521094] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x04000000

[  198.521097] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00010002

[  198.521100] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00008486

[  198.521104] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x80818647

[  198.521107] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  198.571218] radeon 0000:01:00.0: R_008020_GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007F6B

[  198.571273] radeon 0000:01:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100

[  198.573379] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008010_GRBM_STATUS      = 0x00003028

[  198.573382] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008014_GRBM_STATUS2     = 0x00000002

[  198.573386] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_000E50_SRBM_STATUS      = 0x200000C0

[  198.573389] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

[  198.573392] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

[  198.573396] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

[  198.573399] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

[  198.573403] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

[  198.573410] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

[  198.576551] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[  198.576575] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[  198.576579] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc00

[  198.576583] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000020000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800cfa4fc0c

[  198.577590] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9001019c598

[  198.623711] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  198.623769] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  198.809974] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[  198.809981] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[  198.810023] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[  198.810050] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[  208.970035] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec

[  208.970039] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x0000000000000006 last fence id 0x0000000000000002)

[  208.970042] [drm:uvd_v1_0_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait failed (-35).

[  208.970046] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 5 (-35).

```

PatrickLast edited by _trick on Sun Sep 11, 2016 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

GPU lockup and queue overflow both point to bugs rather than configuration/permission errors.  Could you try a more recent kernel?  Ideally try a 3.16-rc kernel, but if not that, then v3.15.5 (or later if another v3.15.X comes out before you read this).

----------

## _trick

Thank you Hu.

I came from an older version of the kernel and I read here and there, passed the 3.11, driver should be good enough.

Anyway I tried today the 3.15.5 and got a ring test error :

```

[    0.510614] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.557032] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.758131] [drm:r600_dma_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring 3 test failed (0xCAFEDEAD)

[    0.758384] radeon 0000:01:00.0: disabling GPU acceleration

```

I'll try the 3.16-rc next.

----------

## _trick

A quick feedback on this old topic.

I bought a more recent card (but still old, a 5400 series), and faced the same problem.

But then it helped me found the answer in some discussion about an other graphic card (long time ago).

It appears I can't use the full RAM I have and I should limit it to 3Go.

So I added in boot options mem=3G.

Problem solved.

It's been a while and maybe newer kernels and drivers solved the problem but anyway...

----------

